# redfish?



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd like to take my girlfriend out to catch her first slot red. Was wondering if anyone could recommend where to start looking and around what time of day.



Thanks!



Ian


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

bob sykes is a good place to start.. bring live shrimp n cut mullet.. its pretty simple to catch a red


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

wasnt sure if they were running around sykes or not. last time we caught robin fish and catfish... and i somehow forgot the plyers:banghead


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

this time of year, we used to whack 'em off okaloosa pier!, early in the morning on anything live!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

<H3 class="post-title entry-title">1 Sep 09 </H3><DIV class=post-header-line-1></DIV><DIV class="post-body entry-content">Mild temps, north breeze, clear and sunny

water is clear, calm, and temp 86

yesterday: Hardtails, spanish, whiting, and reds

this morning: Hardtails, spanish, whiting, reds, and kings <DIV style="CLEAR: both"></DIV></DIV><DIV class=post-footer><DIV class="post-footer-line post-footer-line-1"><SPAN class="post-author vcard">Posted by <SPAN class=fn>islandpier <SPAN class=post-timestamp>at <ABBR class=published title=2009-09-01T09:45:00-05:00>9:45 AM</ABBR> <SPAN class=reaction-buttons><SPAN class=star-ratings><SPAN class=post-comment-link>0 comments</DIV><DIV class="post-footer-line post-footer-line-1"><SPAN class=post-comment-link></DIV><DIV class="post-footer-line post-footer-line-1"><SPAN class=post-comment-link></DIV><DIV class="post-footer-line post-footer-line-1"><SPAN class=post-comment-link>Straight off the pier website.</DIV></DIV>


----------

